
Trump to withdraw from Paris climate deal - mjfern
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/05/31/trump-paris-climate-change-agreement-238974
======
sndwch
I don't understand how surrendering global influence and creating fear among
European allies strengthens the America First narrative. I don't get what the
end game of this Administration's foreign policy is.

